# NFL (Packers vs Raiders) game



## wxnut (Dec 9, 2007)

I scored some good seats to an NFL game so I rented a 100 - 400mm lens and tried to get something decent.

1.  Here is our back up quarterback talking to a fan...






2. Saw a lot of these around...





3. Brett Favre warming up...





4.





5.





6. Kampman going in for a sack...





7. A random crowd shot...





8. Brett Favre far right in the huddle with the offense.





9. 





10. 





11. Here I went to the far end and top of the stadium to get the Packers coming towards me...





12. Greg Jennings catching a pass and running it in for a touchdown!!!





13. 





14. Ryan Grant running the ball...





15. Brett Favre looking at, and listening to (headphones) the coach. (With white card covering mouth so no one else can see what play is coming up.)





Doug Raflik


----------



## jchantelau (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome photos!  I watched some of the game, thanks to my NFL Sunday ticket!!:thumbup:  Great shots!


----------



## Ajay (Dec 10, 2007)

These are great! #14 is my fave with all of the action going on around the main player.

On the last one, my eyes unfortunately go straight to Favre's wedgie. :shock:


----------



## *Knowledge* (Dec 10, 2007)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 10, 2007)

hee-hee
you said wedgie!


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 10, 2007)

go cowboys!


----------



## Coldow91 (Dec 11, 2007)

great shots!!! I liked 9,10,12,14,15.


----------



## RKW3 (Dec 11, 2007)

Terrific shots!


----------



## ANDS! (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow - I've never seen photos from a homocide crime scene before. 

Poor Raiders.


----------



## ABlythe (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow-- Very nice photos!


----------



## wing352 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great shots, feels like watching the game at midfield.


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 28, 2007)

> (With white card covering mouth so no one else can see what play is coming up.)



It would be funny if the play was written on the white card he is covering his mouth with lol


----------



## Buddhabuddha (Dec 31, 2007)

I love the photos, they are really well done!

but being a Packer fan makes them that much better!

go pack!


----------



## timd346 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow you must be a sucker for farve alot of pictures of him. But seriously those photos are great.


----------



## Campbell (Jan 6, 2008)

I've always wanted to take pictures at an NFL game.. they are all very good, nice work.


----------



## nossie (Jan 7, 2008)

So they just let you in with this big lump for a lens? They didn't accuse you of piracy or terrorism etc?


----------



## MarcusM (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea, I'm surprised they let you in with that huge lens...considering all the rights on NFL trademarks and all that.


----------



## NJMAN (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice shots Doug!  Too bad they lost in the playoffs to New York...



> On the last one, my eyes unfortunately go straight to Favre's wedgie.


 
And Ajay, you naughty girl.


----------



## Mesoam (Jan 24, 2008)

Guarantee you got some better shots than the people with press  credentials


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm envious.....


----------

